# Schools in Jerez de la Frontera



## Lindahegs (Jan 8, 2015)

We are planning a move to near Jerez de la Frontera this summer. Our 3 kids don't speak much Spanish - they are currently in an international school in Switzerland (they speak English and French). We are looking at Sage College and Laude el Altillo and would love to hear opinions about these two (or other options in the area). 
All advice very welcome!


----------

